# underwater remote control submarine



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i am thinking of getting this little r/c sub to play with in my piranha tank. but then i thought of it possible stressing out my reds. i know it wouldnt stress out my rhom because nothing stresses him out. but also could this leak any possible sealints into the water. it says that you can use it for playing with in aquariums but i dont know. i think it would be awesome to look at my reds around and get a veiw of what it is like without sticking my head into the tank. they are pretty mean to. what do you think. could there be anything wrong with this. i will get a pic of what it looks like.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

I wouldnt try it. It will probably stress them out. Its supposed to be used in fish aqauriums? If not then it can contaminate the water .


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i dosnt say it is supposed to be used in fish aquariums. it just says you can use it in a pool,bath tub and a fish aquarium. it is a megatech submarine. and theree is also another brand that actually shows pictures of it in a aquarium.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

If you do use it make sure and take some pictures and dont leave the sub in the water when its not being used..


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

a member here from cali was distributing these subs for the aquarium. i dunno if its the same brand but he said it was perfectly safe. a submarine should be perfectly sealed since it is an electrical unit, if water leaked, the sub would break before it does harm to the fish unless the batteries leaked which could be a problem


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

try it and attach a cam to it, that'd be sweet


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

boxer said:


> a member here from cali was distributing these subs for the aquarium. i dunno if its the same brand but he said it was perfectly safe. a submarine should be perfectly sealed since it is an electrical unit, if water leaked, the sub would break before it does harm to the fish


 anybody know who them member was. i when i said sealed i meant that the luberent of the sealing ring would be able to leak out. let me know if you have tried this and how it worked out.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

SOUNDS FUN AND WERE TO PICKY WIHT OUR P'S SHEESH IT'LL BE FINE IT MIGHT GET ATACKED LOL


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Please don't add that Serrasalmus Submarinus in your Rhom tank,cause as the most of the Serra spiecies it is solitary and will try to kill your Rhom!!!
What size is that Serra?Is it bigger than your Rhom???
My opinion is not to mix Serras cause you will might end-up with a single P.









Siriously now, don't added in your tank cause your Rhom will be over-stressed!!!

Jim


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ooh Jesus Christ, you can't be serious about this, are you...









I don't think any serious, self-respecting fish keeper would do something as immature as that - people, we're talking about live animals you're going to bother/scare/stress out, not some f*cking toy you can mess up once you get bored with it...


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i am not trying to stress them out i was just wondering what it would be like to get a veiw of there surroundings from there point of veiw. would never ever think of trying to stress out my animals. they are the ones who stress out me.


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

No big deal bud...
I'm glad you didn't do it though...
You came...asked a question...got an answer...nothing wrong with that.
That's infact why I first came to P Fury.. to ask questions and see if I could contribute...of what I might add, you do frequently yourself...quite well.
We love our P's.....
First rule...be good to them...they'll be good to you.








Later.....Str8


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Damn fellas, whats the big deal?
Me and Serrapygo were at a lfs and they had one that was about 4" long and it was funny as hell. They had it in a African Cichlid tank and it was just cruzing along....we were actually thinking about getting it and seeing if his big rhom would try to take it out. Apparantly this one was attacked by a cichlid so one of the props was not working quite right. 
I am all for keeping these fish in a natural habitat but lighten up a little, we stress these fish everytime we walk by the tank or do a water change, I dont think this would be that big a deal.


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

No problem with that...My opinion is...a tropical fish tank....ok.... My prized P tank....well...I dont want to...Not stopping anyone else though.
I know they are made for water...should not cause a physical problem...
If you do decide to do it...Be sure to take some pics....I want to see...lol
Chilllllllllllllllllling......Str8


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i think i will try it in a feeder tank cause i dont like them very much. also my brothers community tank would be cool to try it. thanks. i wont ry it in my piranha tanks because i love them and plus they get stressed out realy quick. also i love them more. thanks.


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

Kewl bud.....
I still wanna see the pics....


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

that would be fun


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

yah . i soon as i get it i will get some pics up. which should be about a month. i broke so anything i want i have to ask for chirstmas. i just to lazy to make money. but i am gettting a job.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

I chase my Ps around with 1. they dont seem to mind it much. When I ram them they just move out of the way.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

what kind was your submarine. has it done any damage to your fish. does it mess up your water perimeters.


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

That would be so cool. You've got to try that and get some pics.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Ooh Jesus Christ, you can't be serious about this, are you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 actually if i pay my money for a fish if i want to pour bleach in the friggin tank thats my right i swear sometimes u guys are wayyy to sensitive about ur fish its a friggin fish we keep it in a friggin cube for gods sake get a grip get the submarine knock urself out i seriously doubt it'll stress the fish as much as ur big ass coming towards its tank every day


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> Damn fellas, whats the big deal?
> Me and Serrapygo were at a lfs and they had one that was about 4" long and it was funny as hell. They had it in a African Cichlid tank and it was just cruzing along....we were actually thinking about getting it and seeing if his big rhom would try to take it out. Apparantly this one was attacked by a cichlid so one of the props was not working quite right.
> I am all for keeping these fish in a natural habitat but lighten up a little, we stress these fish everytime we walk by the tank or do a water change, I dont think this would be that big a deal.


 well said old guy and btw hows mcnabb doing ? lol


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

lol GG! if i ever see one, i'll go and get it for the endless fun in the bathtub. as for judazzz, everything in life is stressing.. lighten up a bit


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

boxer said:


> endless fun in the bathtub.


 now that cant possibly stress out the piranhas that much :laugh: go on to ebay couse they have them for about 1o bucks each and some for even less. it a friggin super sub sale :laugh: clever aint i


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Ooh Jesus Christ, you can't be serious about this, are you...
> ...


Well, if you feel bad about them being locked up in a glass cage, why approve making matters worse and stressing them any more than they already are - at least I'm not trying to make matters worse by intentionally (intentionally, because you know it causes stress) stressing them out even more









And yes, I know: your fish, your constitutional right, free country, USA, blablabla, whatever...









Well, all I did was stating my opinion - if too harsh, I apologize, but I still think any responsible fish keeper would stay away from these kinds of practices...


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


 YEAH I GUESS SO BUT I STILL THINK A HUGE HUMNA COMIGN TO THE TANK WALKING BY IT CLEANING IT REARRANGING IT WOULD STRESS IT OUT WAYY MORE THAN ANY SMALL SUBMARINE I REALLY THINK WE NEED TO GIVE OUR FISH MORE CREDIT IT'LL BE OK THEY LIVE A GREAT LIFE IN A HOME AQUARIA THE AMAZON WATER IS WAY WORSE (AS FAR AS THEIR LIFE) THAN ANYTHING WE COULD DO(CAIMAN,BIRDS,ANACONDAS, OTHER P'S )


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > thoroughbred said:
> ...


 Keep in mind that piranha's (fish in general) can get somewhat used to a human walking by, or doing maintenance on the tank (many here notice their piranha's not freaking out during maintenance, water changes or when approaching the tank, after having kept them for some time).
A submarine moves/'acts' much more random, and I doubt fish will get used to it at all: it vibrates and causes noise, wreaking havoc on their sensory system (lateral line...)


----------



## marko78 (Sep 10, 2003)

Who knows how to get a remote control sub with a camera mounted? Sounds like a good idea to me. I actually water proofed a web cam and mounted it in the tank but a fish would have to be close to it for a clear image to show up. If anyone knows how to get one please let me know.


----------



## mikeoway (Apr 13, 2003)

i actually got one of these submarines. i got it from a local billiards place (dont ask me why they sell these things there). i put it in my tank w/ flowerhorns,oscars,reddevil and they are not really freaked out by it. just curious. but when i put it in the rbp (which i sold) they freaked out. so my advice is get it if you want but i wouldn't put it in a tank w/ piranhas they freak out too easily.

the submarine is too small to mount a camera on it. it runs on a AAA battery and is barely strong enough to manuver by itself so i dont think the camera thing will work. but i do have a wireless video camera which i think i'm going to make a waterprof box for it and maybe i can put it in the tank and record.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

how much did the mini sub cost you. Its not RC controlled is it? I want to get one ASAP. I plan on doing some exploring in my cichlid tanks.


----------



## mikeoway (Apr 13, 2003)

Actually my dad got it and i think he said it was $25. but just to let you know its made in china so u the quality isn't the best if you know what i mean....i think you should look online if they sell it maybe you'll find a better deal...it is kinda fun tho cuz it goes foward,left turn.right turn, and dive. its one of those things when you get it you think to yourself why didn't i thought of making something like this...


----------



## mikeoway (Apr 13, 2003)

yes it is rc....i think it comes in different colors too


----------



## reservoirdog51 (Aug 18, 2003)

tie a peice of beef hart to it. then put it in


----------

